# Anyone ready for some HDR?



## Booger2 (Oct 16, 2014)

Something I did this Spring. Some folks might not like it but I wanted it a little over the top to appear like a painting.

Thoughts?

Booger2


----------



## BERN (Oct 17, 2014)

Nice. I like it. I bet it would look really good as a large format print.


----------



## Booger2 (Oct 17, 2014)

BERN said:


> Nice. I like it. I bet it would look really good as a large format print.



Agreed, compressing the picture for posting takes away a lot from the reflections in the foreground especially.


----------



## believer (Oct 17, 2014)

I have to add HDR to my bag of tricks. Very nice representation of Starr's Mill down there in Fayette Co. More than the HDR, I like how the shot is composed.


----------



## wvdawg (Oct 17, 2014)

Sweet shot all around!  I'd say you achieved your desired effect.  Beautiful!


----------



## howardsrock (Oct 20, 2014)

Very nice.  What did you use?


----------



## Booger2 (Oct 20, 2014)

howardsrock said:


> Very nice.  What did you use?



Three photos taken off a tripod with a Canon T3I with a 24-105 L lens. Process with Photomatix Pro.


----------



## georgia357 (Oct 20, 2014)

Now that is HDR done right, I like it.


----------



## turkeykirk (Oct 20, 2014)

That's a nice picture!


----------



## Bulldawg76 (Oct 21, 2014)

Really nice.  Just right.


----------



## mlbfish (Oct 22, 2014)

Beautiful. Good job on that one.


----------



## pdsniper (Oct 24, 2014)

wow very nice


----------



## rip18 (Oct 26, 2014)

Good one!


----------

